# Do I need to fertilize these trees that I'm planting?



## ForTheArborist (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm replacing the trees I cut down with some orleanders. They are a hardy tree that require minimal nutrition and watering. Should I just some holes, and instert them in there, or should I put more into it than that? What's the typical practice?


----------

